# 1999 Sentra GXE wont start HELP!!



## tawd77 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hello, I just bought a 99 sentra GXE for $400 - It is a 4cyl, auto, 124k miles. 

It cranks over, but turn over slow. Smells like the starter is getting hot when cranking. I think i need to replace that. Has spark, and gas, but the spark seems a little weak (probably because its turning over soo slow) and the plugs are really wet. Checked compression, and its got compression....

My questions...
Do these engines have any notorious problems that I dont know about that may be causing this?

Kind of seems like its flooded. 

Can anyone think of anything that may be causing my no-start problem? Thanks!!


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Basic things first-- jumping it doesn't make it start up faster? Battery terminals and batter cables are clean and firmly attached>

Replace the starter, or remove/inspect/regrease your existing one. Given how cheap starters are I might just look into replacing it.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

brianw said:


> Basic things first-- jumping it doesn't make it start up faster? Battery terminals and batter cables are clean and firmly attached>
> 
> Replace the starter, or remove/inspect/regrease your existing one. Given how cheap starters are I might just look into replacing it.


I agree, maybe charge the battery, then it should crank faster, then hold gas pedal to floor and crank and crank.
These engine flood sometimes and holding the pedal down tells the ECU the engine is flooded. The car then normally sputters into life.


----------



## tawd77 (Mar 6, 2007)

IanH said:


> I agree, maybe charge the battery, then it should crank faster, then hold gas pedal to floor and crank and crank.
> These engine flood sometimes and holding the pedal down tells the ECU the engine is flooded. The car then normally sputters into life.


Alright, I just did the following...
new starter
new distributor cap/rotor
new plugs

I took all the plugs out and turned it over for a minute to air the cylinders out in case it was flooded... Then installed all the parts, and the same damn thing. No start... It has spark, gas, and air... Has compression... I dont get it!!! Still turning over a little slow even with a new battery and a new starter... Any ideas??


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

tawd77 said:


> Alright, I just did the following...
> new starter
> new distributor cap/rotor
> new plugs
> ...


Charge the battery, Try the pedal to the floor as above.
Do you hear the fuel pump prime when you turn on the ignition ?
Has this car run since you have had it, its not clear it you purchased it dead?
I guess if you are really desperate you can try starting fluid, I use it on my lawn mower, boat engine etc. It works for me.


----------



## tawd77 (Mar 6, 2007)

Yes, I hear the pump. Battery is on the "start" cycle of my charger and is showing 13.4 volts.
I purchased the car dead. They said that the car was running fine and then the battery light, and another light came on in the dash but the car continued to run fine. They shut it off, and it never started again.

Its got plenty of fuel. plugs are wet. 

When i crimp the fuel line and hold the gas pedal down, it sounds like it wants to start for a sec then just turns over slow again.


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

change your cap/rotor. it could be cracked.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

oliverr87 said:


> change your cap/rotor. it could be cracked.


He said he already changed the Cap and Rotor.
If its trying to start then try the starting Fluid after the battery is charged to 13.2 with charger off.
Give it a spray in Air Box or Aitr intake and Hold the pedal down and crank. 
It Sounds like its wet and flooded, try it, it really works. Both my 1.6 GA and daughters 2.0 SR have been flooded and re-covered using this.
If its been standing a while it might be worth giving the cylinders a squirt of Oil. these cars only have one compression ring. Just a thought.


----------



## bugmenot (May 30, 2006)

Check your spark plug wires for damage such as cracks, oil penetration , or correct fit at distributor and spark plugs. Check the resistance of the wires to see if they are within spec. I have a Honda Accord which had a hard time starting and ran very rough once it warmed up. It ending up being a worn out set of spark plug wires.


----------



## tawd77 (Mar 6, 2007)

Wierd... Figured out what it was. I crawled under the car and happened to put my hand on the crankshaft pully.... It was HOT!! I thought HUMMMM, remembering that the previous owner said the battery light came on before it quit running... So I cut the alternator belt, and tried to spin the alt. with my hand. LOCKED SOLID!! Went in and turned the key, fired right up!! The alt. being locked was causing enough drag to not let the engine turn over fast enough to start!! Thanks to all!!


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

tawd77 said:


> Hello, I just bought a 99 sentra GXE for $400 - It is a 4cyl, auto, 124k miles.
> 
> It cranks over, but turn over slow. Smells like the starter is getting hot when cranking. I think i need to replace that. Has spark, and gas, but the spark seems a little weak (probably because its turning over soo slow) and the plugs are really wet. Checked compression, and its got compression....
> 
> ...


$400, how lucky are you. Either the guy was a moron, or the car is in rough shape.


----------



## tawd77 (Mar 6, 2007)

maroonsentra said:


> $400, how lucky are you. Either the guy was a moron, or the car is in rough shape.


The car has some scratches like maybe it was driven through a fence. But besides a few little dings, its in really good shape. Purrs like a kitten, auto tranny shifts great, has new tires... AC is cold, and cruise works good. Power everything. I put $200 into it today, so im into the car for $600. Its black, with black interior, GXE Limited Edition. I think i did pretty good too!! Thanks again to all for your help!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

tawd77 said:


> The car has some scratches like maybe it was driven through a fence. But besides a few little dings, its in really good shape. Purrs like a kitten, auto tranny shifts great, has new tires... AC is cold, and cruise works good. Power everything. I put $200 into it today, so im into the car for $600. Its black, with black interior, GXE Limited Edition. I think i did pretty good too!! Thanks again to all for your help!


Pleased you found the problem, is this the reason they sold the car ? I guess they couldn't find the problem !!!


----------



## tawd77 (Mar 6, 2007)

IanH said:


> Pleased you found the problem, is this the reason they sold the car ? I guess they couldn't find the problem !!!



Yeah, this is why they sold the car. They had a mechanic look at it and said it probably had major electrical problems... So, they just put it up for sale. Lucky for me!!


----------



## NissanOnly (Jul 9, 2006)

Looks like it was just a bad alternator... I was going to say, if the battery light was on, the other light was probably the brake light. Glas it worked out for you and looks like it was a pretty good buy too!


----------

